# How Do You Sync Specific Albums in Itunes?



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

*How Do You Sync Specific iPhoto Albums in Itunes?*

How do you do this its bugging me, im told you can but all i see is "all events" and "last import" besides the drop down for the last 1 3 5 .... event and syncing just specific folders. Is this possible?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm having trouble understanding your question. I *think* what you are asking is:

"I want to sync specific **IPHOTO** albums to my iPhone via iTunes, and can't find where to do that."

Is that right?

If so, you've answered your own question. The title of your post is "How Do you Sync Specific Albums in iTunes," and the answer is "Choose the 'Select Albums' option and check only the ones you want."

If I've misunderstood what you're trying to do, please clarify your question and accept my apology.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

You did understand my question and fixed it too. But im still having the problem so i dunno if everyone else see's the same thing as me. I did what you said but this is what i see.



So i have like at least 10 albums, but i can't really pick and choose. Hope this helps people answer my question. Thanks


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Aha!

Man, that screenshot was REALLY helpful -- thank you!

It reminded me that I have run into this problem before, and how to fix it!

Try this: locate the file "AlbumData.xml" file, which should be located in (your home folder)/Pictures/iPhoto Library/. Just drag that file to the trash, but don't empty the trash (yet).

Now open iPhoto. Once iPhoto opens, check to make sure your albums are all still there as they should be.

NOW open iTunes. Your albums should now appear as individual titles you can select.

If so, empty the trash.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

Do i after put that file back if it shows up in iTunes okay? Or am i throwing out the file either way. 

What a weird thing to happen, i wonder if its widespread and how people knew it was linked to that file.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Does your iphoto library contain lots of albums, or lots of Events?

Patrix


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah it does 1115 items and 15 events. Why?


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

still did not work


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

Soup, you cant sync event they have to be albums.... drag your Event into the right column ontop of Albums (like you were gunna drag a folder from your downloads folder to your user folder... and it will be in itunes.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

kungfookiller said:


> Soup, you cant sync event they have to be albums.... drag your Event into the right column ontop of Albums (like you were gunna drag a folder from your downloads folder to your user folder... and it will be in itunes.


Um, no. This is completely wrong.

Look at the screenshot above -- it is clearly possible to sync events to the iPhone. They do not have to be albums.

doubles87: here's a possible solution I found in a google search:


> I went to my iPhoto library in the Finder. There's a file named AlbumData.xml. If you double click it, it should open in Safari. When I opened mine, at the top it said that it was displaying everything up to line so-and-so where there was an error. Good! Now I'm on to something. Next, I used the Find function in Safari to search for "AlbumName". The last "AlbumName" it found was just before the end of the file, so I went back to the next to last "AlbumName" and made note of the album name immediately after it. Then, I opened iPhoto, found the corresponding album in iPhoto to the next to last album name in the AlbumData.xml. Then I changed the name of the album immediately after it (which should have been the last album name in the AlbumData.xml file, but was not displayed because there was an error). Closed iPhoto, opened iTunes, everything works!


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Um, no. This is completely wrong.
> 
> It is clearly possible to sync events to the iPhone. They do not have to be albums.
> 
> doubles87: here's a possible solution I found in a google search:


The OP originally asked is they could sync selected events. You can either sync Selected Albums, or you can Sync the last _x_ events. You can't select which events to sync. 

What the OP can do is create a Smart Album in iPhoto, and have the Smart Album filter the desired Events. Then sync the smart album in iTunes.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I think you're misreading the OP's request, but perhaps you are right and *I'M* misreading what he wants to do. If so, thanks for the workaround.


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

chas_m said:


> Um, no. This is completely wrong.
> 
> Look at the screenshot above -- it is clearly possible to sync events to the iPhone. They do not have to be albums.
> 
> doubles87: here's a possible solution I found in a google search:


um, no. its not completely wrong. The OP wanted to sync *specific* events. You, unfortunately, cannot sync specific events only the last 1 3 5 events. The only solution i found was that you had to create albums of the events you want to sync, and then you get the option to select your specific album in iTunes.


----------

